# PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library 'gd.so' . how do i resolve this?



## deno (Apr 5, 2019)

I have researched but i'm not getting a solution.

I'm running:-
freenas 11.1
php73
apache24


----------



## SirDice (Apr 8, 2019)

GhostBSD, pfSense, TrueNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives
					

Questions about 'derivative FreeBSDs', like  GhostBSD DesktopBSD TrueNAS XigmaNAS OPNsense pfSense PacBSD BSD Router Project NomadBSD helloSystem  should be asked on the forums and/or mailing lists for these specific products. See below for links.  If you still think your questions should be...




					forums.freebsd.org
				




graphics/php73-gd


----------

